# Fancy a kick around ?



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Anybody fancy 5 aside


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

What a cutie!!


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

ive said this loads of times already but what a gorgeous lil dog!

x


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you Kate and Jen  x

"Star" has been very naughty today, she's that cheeky it makes you want to not shout at her for climbing onto the table etc


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

shes gettitng more stunning every week,
michelle x


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Good morning Michelle 

That's true, she's changing in every way now, and today she's loosing her nashers   x


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

She's getting some size to her now and by the looks of that ball I'm guessing she loves it?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

She really has turned out a stunner:thumbup1:


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you Sue x 

It's hard to see that a cpl week back the ball was bigger, she chases it around the garden now and carrys it in her mouth


----------

